# نؤمن لك كل ما تحتاجه من سوريا



## اشواق 123 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

syria
سوريا التسويقية 
نؤمن لك كل ما تحتاجه من سوريا 
من ألبسة ولادي - نسائي - رجالي - عطورات -مستلزمات شخصية - مواد غذائية

للبضاعة بالجملة الشحن بالبر , كلفة كل كيلو 40 ليرة سورية = 5 ريال سعودي - تصل الشحنة ما بين أسبوع إلى عشرة أيام

للبضاعة بالمفرق : الشحن بالبريد السريع كلفة الكيلو الأول 1000 ليرة سورية = 80 ريال سعودي وكل كيلو زائد 250 ليرة سورية = 20 ريال سعودي - مدة الوصول من ثلاثة إلى خمسة أيام

اترك طلبك برسالة على الايميل 
مع ذكر المطلوب والكمية 
وسيتم الاستعلام لكم عن الأسعار والرد عليكم قريبا جدا بمدة أقصاها 48 ساعة
[email protected]

شعارنا : الصدق - الأمانة - المصداقية - سرعة التنفيذ 

الله ولي التوفيق لكم ولي


----------



## وردة الجوري (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: نؤمن لك كل ما تحتاجه من سوريا*

عندي طلبية من سوريا إن شاء الله ارسلها على الخاص
وموفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

